# Gelo epocale in arrivo in Italia Dicembre-Gennaio 2015?



## AntaniPioco (24 Dicembre 2014)

non so se seguiate le previsioni e le emissioni modellistiche meteorologiche, io le seguo anche se ne capisco non tantissimo, però una cosa è certa:

questa carta è distante SOLO 5 giorni, e se avverata farebbe gelare l'intera penisola, dalla valle d'aosta alla sicilia



Anticipazione (Spoiler)












san silvestro



Anticipazione (Spoiler)











beh seguiamo


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Dicembre 2014)

Avevo letto delle previsioni nei mesi precedenti in cui si pronosticava un inverno da Rekord, con temperature polari mai viste


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Dicembre 2014)

Speriamo di no...io cmq non ho mai visto un inverno così caldo.


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Dicembre 2014)

Cavolo!!!! Sono cambiati tutti insieme i modelli. Fino a un paio di giorni fa non entrava tutto quel freddo!!! Con quelle carte rischian di vedere la neve in Puglia


----------



## Marilson (24 Dicembre 2014)

divertentissimo vedere come l'UK starebbe incredibilmente fuori da tutto questo


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Speriamo di no...io cmq non ho mai visto un inverno così caldo.



L'inverno sarebbe cominciato ieri.


----------



## Milo (24 Dicembre 2014)

Prima si prevedeva un po' di freddo tra il 26-28 ed a seguire una leggera riscaldata, ora l'esatto contrario. C'è da dire che manca davvero poco quindi cambieranno si, ma ormai di poco.

Inghilterra e Spagna fuori dai giochi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> L'inverno sarebbe cominciato ieri.



A fine ottobre gli altri anni già mettevo sempre il cappotto. Quest'anno l'ho messo intorno al 20 novembre.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Dicembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> A fine ottobre gli altri anni già mettevo sempre il cappotto. Quest'anno l'ho messo intorno al 20 novembre.



Io di solito verso metà Novembre ma quest'anno a inizio Dicembre inoltrato.


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Dicembre 2014)

Ottobre e Novembre sono stati sopra media record, come non si avevano da decine di anni. 



Marilson ha scritto:


> divertentissimo vedere come l'UK starebbe incredibilmente fuori da tutto questo



Quando arriva l'orso russo sull'europa occidentale, spesso e volentieri è perchè l'anticiclone delle azzorre sale verso il polo e si conseguenza si piazza sopra l'UK


----------



## DannySa (24 Dicembre 2014)

Io non ho mai particolarmente freddo, di solito metto una t-shirt sotto il giubbotto e sudo pure.
Per me cambia poco, spero di vedere almeno un po' di neve qui in Emilia.


----------



## Milo (24 Dicembre 2014)

Da voi a Milano dovrebbe nevicare molto probabilmente il 27







gli altri giorni (per ora) no solamente perché non ci sono precipitazioni, sennò era neve anche quella.


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Dicembre 2014)

L'alta pressione si fa più invadente, rimane più sull'europa centrale piuttosto che salire verso l'islanda.


----------



## Davidinho22 (26 Dicembre 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> non so se seguiate le previsioni e le emissioni modellistiche meteorologiche, io le seguo anche se ne capisco non tantissimo, però una cosa è certa:
> 
> questa carta è distante SOLO 5 giorni, e se avverata farebbe gelare l'intera penisola, dalla valle d'aosta alla sicilia
> 
> ...



ma speriamo!! io adoro il freddo! o meglio, voglio il caldo d'estate e il freddo d'inverno, com'è giusto che sia. E' inconcepibile che uno debba sudare il 25 dicembre solo perchè ha addosso una maglia a maniche corte, un maglione e un cappotto. Speriamo sia vero e che ci sia questo gelo


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Dicembre 2014)

Intanto le carte sono cambiate, al nord solo freddo secco, al sud nevicherà bene, non escludo neve sulla costa a Palermo


----------



## Milo (26 Dicembre 2014)

Anche noi toscani forse non vedremo nulla...


----------



## cris (26 Dicembre 2014)

ah ma allora cè qualcuno che si interessa a mappe e spaghi meteo qui dentro


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Dicembre 2014)

Mamma mia. La -12 sopra Livorno sinceramente non me la ricordavo


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Dicembre 2014)

Qui una -8, strepitosa

Peccato sia tutto secco argh


----------



## Underhill84 (26 Dicembre 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Qui una -8, strepitosa
> 
> Peccato sia tutto secco argh



il 30-31 calabria e sicilia vengono sepolte dalla neve


----------



## AntaniPioco (26 Dicembre 2014)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> il 30-31 calabria e sicilia vengono sepolte dalla neve



Si beh mi riferivo al nord ovest


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Dicembre 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Si beh mi riferivo al nord ovest



Si si lo so  ho visto scrivi da Sanremo. Pure la Toscana con questa configurazione è messa male. Vedrà qualcosa di sfondamento nei prox giorni. Nel frattempo nevica leggero a Lucca. Ma penso durerà poco... questa rapida perturbazione sta scaldando veloce


Madò stamattina i modelli hanno dimezzato il freddo... al 1 gennaio è già quasi tutto sparito


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Dicembre 2014)

sarà un'ondata di freddo brevissima... al primo gennaio l'alta pressione spancia centrando in pieno l'italia riportandoci in primavera

in ogni caso mi rivolgo ai siciliani: preparate le macchine fotografiche perché secondo me le coste di palermo e trapani saranno imbiancate e catania e siracusa potrebbero vedere fioccate, inoltre bari sarà verosimilmente riempita di neve come da tempo non succedeva


----------



## Hammer (28 Dicembre 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> sarà un'ondata di freddo brevissima... al primo gennaio l'alta pressione spancia centrando in pieno l'italia riportandoci in primavera



Sarebbe fantastico, ma sarei ancora più contento se poi si evitasse una ripetizione del terribile meteo aprile-maggio-giugno-luglio 2014


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Dicembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Sarebbe fantastico, ma sarei ancora più contento se poi si evitasse una ripetizione del terribile meteo aprile-maggio-giugno-luglio 2014



Da amante dell'estate e del caldo penso sia meglio che il freddo si sfoghi il più possibile ora.
Se il freddo si sfoga in modo tardivo con dei warming del polo a fine marzo-aprile (facendo scontenti anche i "freddofili", perchè poi visto il periodo questi eventi non sono sfruttati, al massimo piove e fa vento), quasi sempre la primavera è da buttare, e l'estate ne risente.
L'anno scorso è successo proprio questo dopo il non-inverno.


----------



## DannySa (28 Dicembre 2014)

Un po' di neve un po' di freddo e tra qualche giorno passa tutto.


----------



## Hammer (28 Dicembre 2014)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Da amante dell'estate e del caldo penso sia meglio che il freddo si sfoghi il più possibile ora.
> Se il freddo si sfoga in modo tardivo con dei warming del polo a fine marzo-aprile (facendo scontenti anche i "freddofili", perchè poi visto il periodo questi eventi non sono sfruttati, al massimo piove e fa vento), quasi sempre la primavera è da buttare, e l'estate ne risente.
> L'anno scorso è successo proprio questo dopo il non-inverno.



Esattamente. Dovendo scegliere, preferisco un inverno temprante. Non sono esperto di meteorologia, quindi non so se le due stagioni confuse siano correlabili


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Dicembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Esattamente. Dovendo scegliere, preferisco un inverno temprante. Non sono esperto di meteorologia, quindi non so se le due stagioni confuse siano correlabili



Non c'è proprio una spiegazione scientifica a questo, diciamo però che un warming tardivo può avere conseguenze sull'estate.
Fai come se fosse un "proverbio dei vecchi", non è scientifico ma il più delle volte ci azzecca.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Dicembre 2014)

Intanto dai modelli pomeridiani si evince che tutta la Sicilia dovrebbe iniziare a prepararsi seriamente ad un evento epocale
E che dal 3 gennaio ritornerà il consueto bollore atlantico


----------



## MissRossonera (29 Dicembre 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Intanto dai modelli pomeridiani si evince che tutta la Sicilia dovrebbe iniziare a prepararsi seriamente ad un evento epocale
> E che dal 3 gennaio ritornerà il consueto bollore atlantico



Anche se, nella zona di Palermo almeno,non ha ancora nevicato,fidati che le temperature sono già bassissime per quello a cui siamo abituati qui.Io che sono freddolosa non mi muoverò da casa!


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Dicembre 2014)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Anche se, nella zona di Palermo almeno,non ha ancora nevicato,fidati che le temperature sono già bassissime per quello a cui siamo abituati qui.Io che sono freddolosa non mi muoverò da casa!



meglio  da domani sera/notte inizierà a nevicare intensamente su tutta la costa siciliana settentrionale, e dovrebbe nevicare per buona parte della giornata del 31
anche messina e catania potrebbero avere neve, più difficile ma assolutamente possibile anche sulla costa meridionale

comunque a palermo missà che avrete la nevicata del secolo, o almeno al momento ci sono tutti gli elementi per un evento epocale


----------



## Marilson (29 Dicembre 2014)

non metto in dubbio le vostre conoscenze.. ma.. neve in Sicilia? e abbondante persino? non vi sembrerà di esagerare giusto appena?


----------



## MissRossonera (29 Dicembre 2014)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> meglio  da domani sera/notte inizierà a nevicare intensamente su tutta la costa siciliana settentrionale, e dovrebbe nevicare per buona parte della giornata del 31
> anche messina e catania potrebbero avere neve, più difficile ma assolutamente possibile anche sulla costa meridionale
> 
> comunque a palermo missà che avrete la nevicata del secolo, o almeno al momento ci sono tutti gli elementi per un evento epocale



Spero che tutto ciò sia una vostra leggera esagerazione e questo evento non sia veramente epocale come dici tu,anche perchè io non abito neanche a Palermo,ma più su, in collina!


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Dicembre 2014)

C'è stato un discreto ritrattamento sul freddo in entrata sull'Italia. Ma ne arriva ancora abbastanza perchè nevichi su buona parte della costa adriatica e sicilia


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Dicembre 2014)

Marilson ha scritto:


> non metto in dubbio le vostre conoscenze.. ma.. neve in Sicilia? e abbondante persino? non vi sembrerà di esagerare giusto appena?



Vai a leggere sui forum meteo siciliani, sono in estasi praticamente 

Comunque IMPORTANTE: non sono un professionista e neanche un dilettante, diciamo un appassionato che riporta quelle che sono le impressioni degli esperti 

Quindi non garantisco niente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Dicembre 2014)

Adesso alcuni modelli vedono l'arrivo dell'estate già a metà gennaio 
In Spagna tutti in spiaggia e con i condizionatori accesi. 
Magari tra sei ore vedranno l'era glaciale.

Ps. Per chi non se ne intende.. a quella distanza non valgono nulla, è solo una tendenza


----------



## de sica (30 Dicembre 2014)

Da me adesso, ci stanno 40 cm di neve


----------



## Butcher (31 Dicembre 2014)

Stanotte a Napoli ha nevicato e ci siamo svegliati imbiancati. Ora sta sciogliendosi.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Dicembre 2014)

Da me, provincia di Potenza, siamo ora a -2 e nevica.


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Dicembre 2014)

Nel Nord il freddo è nella media stagionale, era prima che c'era troppo caldo.


Al Sud sicuramente non siete abituati...


----------



## Jino (31 Dicembre 2014)

Qua in veneto anche stasera ci saranno i soliti -5 su per giu, ma almeno niente neve


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Dicembre 2014)

qua è trapani


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Dicembre 2014)

Giornata storica per il sud: ha nevicato con accumulo a Napoli, Salerno, bari, brindisi, Reggio Calabria, Messina, Palermo e Siracusa


----------



## Morghot (31 Dicembre 2014)

Maledetto sia il freddo sempre e per sempre.


----------



## Freddy Manson (1 Gennaio 2015)

Prima, alle 5 del mattino, sull'altopiano di Navelli, la macchina mi segnava -17 gradi.
Non vedo l'ora che ritorni primavera.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Gennaio 2015)

Stanotte ha nevicato e accumulato a vittoria, portopalo, cozzo spadaro, pozzallo e gran parte della Sicilia meridionale

Il capodanno 2015 entra negli annali della storia meteorologica italiana

A Portopalo l'ultima nevicata risaliva al 1905 tanto per dire


----------



## AntaniPioco (23 Gennaio 2015)

gente uppo questo topic perché stanno uscendo CARTE MAI VISTE a breve distanza temporale






ci piomba letteralmente il vortice polare in italia a sole 162 ore, pazzesco

seguiamo i prossimi aggiornamenti


----------



## Marilson (23 Gennaio 2015)

topic del secolo 
Da quella carta sembra che anche questa volta l'UK sara' risparmiata.. qua attualmente quando esco la mattina ci sono -4 / -5 fissi.. sulle massime diurne direi siamo sui 3/4 gradi scarsi


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Gennaio 2015)

dal 29 inizierà una lunga fase invernale VERA su tutta l'italia


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Gennaio 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> gente uppo questo topic perché stanno uscendo CARTE MAI VISTE a breve distanza temporale
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si ma solo come gpt. Il freddo vero è rimasto nel canadese e nel siberiano


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Gennaio 2015)

Si certo, però valori di pressione del genere non si vedono spesso

Ora occhio al periodo 2/3/4 febbraio al nord


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Gennaio 2015)

Didatticamente è una situazione interessante, ho imparato molte cose nuove.
Qui in Emilia solo vento, non c'è nulla. Neanche freddo esagerato.
Eppure ci sono dei valori di pressione record, quasi come nel polo.. prima di questa situazione ho sempre pensato che con valori del genere si scatenasse un po' di gelo glaciale con qualunque configurazione, invece il nulla.
La gente neanche se ne accorgerà di questi valori storici.


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Gennaio 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Si certo, però valori di pressione del genere non si vedono spesso
> 
> Ora occhio al periodo 2/3/4 febbraio al nord



Ieri ha nevicato (neve fradicia per carità) per 5-10 minuti con 10°C... pensa te che lavoro


----------

